# Photo session - 05/16/2002



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

All pictures are 1024x768

Enjoy










Pic 2 
Pic 3 
Pic 4 
Pic 5 
Pic 6 
Pic 7 
Pic 8 
Pic 9 
Pic 10 
Pic 11 
Pic 12


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Dammit Alex!

What are you detailing that car with? I've got Jet Black on the way and I'm scared how to keep it looking that good!

Also, where can I get the chrome doorhandle and bump guards in chrome?

-RCHoudry


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm using Zaino, twice a year and using Quick Detailer (Z6, also from Zaino) after each wash. I don't wash it myself, because car wash on the street is not allowed here in the cities. So I'm using textile car washes. (chamois brushes)

I'm happy with the results till yet. But if you have a black car and drive daily, you have to learn to live with swirling and dirt  

The chrome handle and the trim is only for Europe, AFAIK.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice!!! :thumb: Love Germany...  It's such a beautiful country... :thumb:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

BTW, speaking of wash + Z6... Check this out Alex: Quick wash + Z6. Gotta love Z6, right? :bigpimp:


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *I'm using Zaino, twice a year and using Quick Detailer (Z6, also from Zaino) after each wash. I don't wash it myself, because car wash on the street is not allowed here in the cities. So I'm using textile car washes. (chamois brushes)
> 
> I'm happy with the results till yet. But if you have a black car and drive daily, you have to learn to live with swirling and dirt
> 
> The chrome handle and the trim is only for Europe, AFAIK. *


Alex, where did you get the chrome door handles? I didn't see them in the catalog the German BMW dealers have.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

tboogie said:


> *Alex, where did you get the chrome door handles? I didn't see them in the catalog the German BMW dealers have. *


Hi Terry 

Do you have the 2002 accessory catalog for the 3-Series ? If you have it, open the page 18, it's the picture #3.

Prices on the other catalog on page 7 on the right column.

How's the life in Idar ? 

Alex


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

I see. It would help if I knew German. Which price is for the handle? 

BTW, I'm actually in Landstuhl. Are you German?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

tboogie said:


> *I see. It would help if I knew German. Which price is for the handle?
> 
> BTW, I'm actually in Landstuhl. Are you German? *


Door handle left 51 21 7 002 269
Door handle right 51 21 7 002 270

Price EUR 17,50 /each

keyhole cover left 51 21 7 002 279 
keyhole cover right 51 21 7 002 276

Price EUR 5,50/left - 7,25/right

As for the second part of the question, yes, I think I am


----------

